# Sticky  Favorite Herb Links



## Hummingbird

Karen -

Could we possibly do this as a sticky? Thanks!

Nance

What are your favorite herb/alternative health suppliers?

I like:


www.bulkherbstore.com
www.herbalcom.com
www.mountainroseherbs.com
www.libertynatural.com

to name a few.

Anyone else?


----------



## katlupe

This isn't a site to buy anything on, but it has become one of my favorite herbal sites. It gives you very good pictures and recipes of the different wild herbal foods and shows you how to harvest them. It is called Prodigal Gardens. 

The herbalist who has this site, Rose Barlow believes in the tradition of healing through optimal nourishment using simple, safe herbs found in our own backyards, prepared by our own hands. She specializes in nutritive herbs, developing recipes for wild foods and integrating wild food into modern diet and lifestyle. She does conduct workshops. 

This is what I am working on in my own life. I hope you all will at least take a look at this site. It is a site of learning.

katlupe


----------



## Hummingbird

katlupe said:


> This isn't a site to buy anything on, but it has become one of my favorite herbal sites. It gives you very good pictures and recipes of the different wild herbal foods and shows you how to harvest them. It is called Prodigal Gardens.
> 
> The herbalist who has this site, Rose Barlow believes in the tradition of healing through optimal nourishment using simple, safe herbs found in our own backyards, prepared by our own hands. She specializes in nutritive herbs, developing recipes for wild foods and integrating wild food into modern diet and lifestyle. She does conduct workshops.
> 
> This is what I am working on in my own life. I hope you all will at least take a look at this site. It is a site of learning.
> 
> katlupe


This is VERY cool! I've been checking out this site along with many of the links she provides for the last hour. Thank you!


----------



## Hummingbird

Here's another one, especially for those of us who like to provide our own foods/medicines. 

www.foraging.com What a ton of information!


----------



## AnnaS

two of my favorites:

http://herb.umd.umich.edu/
http://www.kstrom.net/isk/food/plants.html

Another good site is Pubmed (I just google, don't have a link) It has a lot of European studies on various medicinal herbs.


----------



## Jerngen

I'm sure this has been posted here before but I just "discovered" it. Good site for learning what is edible/medicinal in your neck of the woods. 
http://altnature.com/


Edited to add: in my unexperienced but wanting to learn opinion! :baby04:


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair

I wanna insert my recommendation for rosemountainherbs. They had some herbs that I had read about in some of my older herb books and I wanted to buy them, but had trouble finding. They had these herbs in small quantities (4 oz and on up) and what I considered good prices. All of the packages they sent me this week are dated as being packed in Dec 06. And they were quick to send me what I bought. 

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## marinemomtatt

I order from MountainRose on a regular basis. I have found if they send something you are not happy with they will replace it with no further cost to you.
And...the stickers on the bags can be pulled off and used to label jars (for better herb storage)
Horizonherbs are great folks to work with too, great place to get fresh herb and root.


----------



## njmama

Richters Q & A

http://www.richters.com/newdisplay.cgi?page=./QandA.html&amp;cart_id=421804.4625

Horizon Herbs- Great seed source

http://www.horizonherbs.com/

Herb Pharn Educational resources

http://www.herb-pharm.com/Education/resource_fs.html

Altnature

http://altnature.com/gallery/index.html


Mountain Rose Herbs

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/index2.php

Sand Mountain Herbs

http://www.sandmountainherbs.com/index.html

Southwest School of Botanical Medicine

http://www.swsbm.com/homepage/

Indian Spring Herbs

http://www.indianspringherbs.com/wild_food_contents.htm

Herbalcom

www.herbalcom.com

Atlantic Spice

http://www.atlanticspice.com/


----------



## PromisedLand

www.herbsfirst.com

www.vitacost.com

http://www.nativeremedies.com/index.shtml?img=126&kbid=7105 <-- The psychologist's natural choice!


----------



## shepmom

One source I have ordered bulk herbs from -->
http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals.com/

Run by a homeschool family in Mn. Quality items, never been disappointed with my purchases. Shipping is high.(UPS)


----------



## homebelle

Hi, have just spent an interesting half hour on www.herbalmusings.com


----------



## InHisName

try the backyard herbalist- lots of info! www.earthnotes.tripod.com , also San Francisco Herb Co www.sfherb.com (have ordered from there with good results a few times) The bulk herb store is great- good books, too.


----------



## crafty2002

I have been looking through the sites and Lord there are a lot of stuff on here. Can anyone point out a certain site that deals with herbs for bad back and neck pain.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Jillis

katlupe said:


> It is called Prodigal Gardens.
> katlupe



Wow! This is one of the best sites I've seen in a long time! I think this will be my new favorite for a while! Thanks for posting it!
Blessings, Jillis~


----------



## HerbaLust

crafty2002 said:


> I have been looking through the sites and Lord there are a lot of stuff on here. Can anyone point out a certain site that deals with herbs for bad back and neck pain.
> Thanks
> Dennis


http://www.KratomPro.com/


----------



## njmama

Websites:

http://www.henriettesherbal.com/

http://www.herbaltransitions.com/BotanCom.html

http://www.herbcraft.org/articleindex.html

http://www.susunweed.com/Articles_Susun_Weed.htm

http://medherb.com/Materia_Medica/

http://christopherhobbs.com/database/?home

http://www.herbaltherapeutics.net/herbal_therapeutics_library.htm


----------



## motdaugrnds

Just discovered this site and do not see it listed above. 

http://www.blessedherbs.com/


----------



## Sparticle

How have I not seen this thread before?! Most of my favorites but three are here:

Kiva's site for information:
http://bearmedicineherbals.com/author/admin

I usually just go to google type "Kiva Rose" and the herb or condition I'm researching and google takes me to one of her writings. She has several blogs she contributes to. 

But I do that with all herbalists I like. The others are Jim McDonald and Lady Barbara's Garden.

Jim's site for info:

http://www.herbcraft.org/

You can buy herbs from Lady B and that's where I go first to buy tinctures I don't make on my own. 
http://www.ladybarbara.net/

If she doesn't make it, then I go to Mountain Rose herbs and on down the list, all the rest already listed in this thread.


----------



## Osiris

Wow, you guys are amazing. This is a great thread and so vital today. 
Thanks loads. I can't add anything except maybe a quote. 
"A weed is only a plant who's benefit has not yet been discovered." - Don Kessel


----------



## GrannyG

Horehound Lozenges recipe for sore throats...

http://frugallysustainable.blogspot.com/2011/12/horehound-lozenges-homemade-remedy-for.html


----------



## mommathea

I order from Starwest Botanicals. Great customer service, super fast shipping, great prices. 

Bulk Herbs, Organic Herbs, Spices, Loose Tea & Essential Oils â Starwest


----------



## DebM

I wanted to ad my favorite on-line source for plants. They may seem a little pricey but I have always gotten huge, healthy plants.

Well-Sweep Herb Farm | Your source for everything Herbs!

They have a downloadable catalog.


----------



## DianeKidman

One of my favorites for ordering bulk is http://frontiercoop.com. Their prices are good, and I've always received good quality stuff from them. I especially love the organic henna. 

If you're looking for an herbal education, I love the distance learning program through http://swsbm.com. I complete both their courses a few years ago, and I've not regretted it for a second. Herbalist Michael Moore had a unique teaching style that I'll admit may not be for everyone (say, people who thrive on rigid structure), but he was such a knowledgeable man whose head was loaded with information. I rely on what I learned from him every single day.


----------

